
How Western aid enables graft addiction in Ukraine - Jerry2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/monkey-cage/wp/2016/05/05/how-western-aid-enables-graft-addiction-in-ukraine/
======
trhway
A data point - Russia does the same total corruption without international
aid. May be it isn't about aid?

~~~
sigsergv
There are many faces of corruption.

~~~
trhway
this is why i said "total corruption" \- not the best choice of words, yet i
meant that in Russia and Ukraine all depths and kinds ("faces" one can say) of
corruption are present everywhere through the society.

